# What is your favorite fruit?



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Its not an easy choice, but I'd have to say mango, with oranges, pomegranates and watermelon not far behind.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Avocados will always have a special place in my heart. 

Peaches, peppers, mango, lychees and blueberries are all great too.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm in love with bananas. They are good to eat before going for a run since bananas are full of potassium and another great thing, bananas prevent cramps from occurring. There are also delicious recipes with banana. Banana cream pie, chocolate covered bananas, banana bread, etc. I will always go for the bananas when it comes to the fruit bowl. The only thing I hate is that they will ripen in like less than two weeks.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

To snack on: Pineapple, grapes, cantaloupe, mangoes, bananas

For smoothies: Strawberries, blueberries, bananas

Pineapples will always be my favorite though.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I've always chose Mangos before every other fruit. But Peaches, Watermelons, Strawberries, Blueberries and Grapes are great too.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Watermelon, Mango, Cherry, Orange


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

seriously

u guys dont know living til you've had one of these


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Probably grapes but I buy bananas more because I typically live with other students and bananas don't have to be refrigerated, so I can keep them in my room and avoid having to venture into the kitchen.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Peaches.


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

The good old Bananas and Apples  (although I haven't had one in a while now)
Jackfruits are also nice but not on the list :'C


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

I really like strawberry flavored things, but I like watermelon as a fruit.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi. My name is Jesse, and I love Pears. K thanks.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

orsomething said:


> seriously
> 
> u guys dont know living til you've had one of these


Sorry for my ignorance but what fruit is that?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Oranges, can't go wrong with them. Strawberries are nice too. 

I've been really craving some mangosteen lately though. Those things are delicious.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

BillDauterive said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but what fruit is that?


Looks like a custard apple, never tried them before.

--------------------------------------------------------
Watermelon and mangoes are my favourite... working in the produce section.... has it's advantages


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I like apples, bananas, grapes, watermelons, and pineapples.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Mango, watermelon and lychees.


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

BillDauterive said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but what fruit is that?


It's a Sugar apple.


----------



## amandalynnnxoxo (Jun 27, 2014)

Cherries and Grapes!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Probably Sapota, hands down. For regular consumption, I like watermelon, strawberries and grapes. Fruits tht generally taste sweet, not too tangy.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Velumptious melons of course 
Ha ha ha 

Actually all fruit .


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I am surprised to see that Mangos got as many votes as they did, honestly.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Boysenberries, Blackberries, Raspberries, Any berries


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

No snozzberries?


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Graham Chapman


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

Mangoes and Pineapple


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

I never ate mango in my life.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

top 3

mango, peach and watermelon.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Mangoes > raspberries > pineapple

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

My favourite is strawberries then not far behind are apples, grapes, bananas and raspberries.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Persimmons, nectarines, and blackberries.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Persimmons, watermelon, star fruit


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Peaches, although I don't have them too often because they're messy. But I am about to have one as I type this.:b


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Apples!!!1!


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

BillDauterive said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but what fruit is that?


They're Guanabanas or Soursop.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

I can't choose one.I like all fruits but especially pineapple,apple,orange,grape,plump,papaya,mango,
banana and woodapple!


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Cherries and apples. Unfortunately cherries are a bit expensive at times.

Honestly, I go through about 7 or 8 pounds of apples a week. Two, three sometimes four apples of different varieties (mostly red and golden delicious) a day.

I like peaches too, but only if they are firm, can't stand them soft.



BillDauterive said:


> I am surprised to see that Mangos got as many votes as they did, honestly.


I hate to say it being as it is so popular, but that is one fruit I can not stand the taste of.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Strawberries and Apples

Mangoes are pretty good too...


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Bananas are a vegan's best friend.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know.


Think harder please. We're all waiting....


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I mostly like blueberries, strawberries, cherries, lemons, and limes


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Blackberries and oranges

But I love all fruit. I think


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I would eat any of those, especially peaches.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

RASPBERRIES!!!! Why has no one mentioned raspberries?


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Strawberries and cherries


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Mango
banana
All the berries
I used to be an avid fruit muncher but i curbed my eating; it seems too expensive but i think i will rotate diff fruits weekly

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Apples all the way yo.
But all fruit are welcome


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Serephina said:


> RASPBERRIES!!!! Why has no one mentioned raspberries?


Because I'm a bit bitter that the birds keep grabbing all of them off of my bush in the backyard before I even get a chance.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

beli mawr said:


> Because I'm a bit bitter that the birds keep grabbing all of them off of my bush in the backyard before I even get a chance.


Ah, a fellow raspberry fan . Well, Mister, you're just going to have to invest in some fruit cages, aren't you? I have the same problem with my cherry tree ...... only produces about 6 cherries per year and the birds get them all! :|


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Elton John I guess?? Not nice to call them fruits though.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Tomato.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am going with orange. It rhymes with my name.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

farfegnugen said:


> I am going with orange. It rhymes with my name.


Orange rhymes with Tom?


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Grape, i think.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Mangoes and passionfruit- (but only when squeezed)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Stray Bullet said:


> Orange rhymes with Tom?


tah motto, toe mate oh


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

orsomething said:


> seriously
> 
> u guys dont know living til you've had one of these


What is it?


----------



## ZortnTroz (Aug 23, 2013)

Durians are the best...just kidding, I don't mind eating it though.

Favorites would be donut peaches, pink guava, honeycrisp apples and watermelon.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Grapes, always


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I like kumquats. And Freddie Mercury  :b


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Toffee apples, chocolate strawberries and flies.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Kiwi


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Every time someone makes a poll about favorite fruits, mangoes take the lead. Probably should work mangoes into my presidential campaign if I ever run.


----------

